# Empire Earth Zeitalter der Eroberung



## johannes944 (1. September 2011)

Hi. 

Wir haben ein riesen Problem.
Ich will mit 3 Freunden das oben genannte Spiel wieder spielen über tunngle.
Bei mir und 2 anderen gehts einwandfrei. Beim 3. Kollegen allerdings ned.

Wir spielen so 10-15 minuten und dann kommt: Empire Earth.exe funktioniert nicht mehr "Programm Schließen".

Wir haben schon Kompatibilitätsmodus aktiviert für XP Service Pack 2, als Administrator ausführen...funktioniert ned

Sollte er vl in der Grafikeinstellung was ändern? Da gibts Direct 3D und Direct 3D Hardware TnL...bringt das was wenn man was umstellt. Und bei "Grafikkarte" inGAme kann man "Primärer Anzeigetreiber" oder "ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series" auswählen. Oder die Auflüsung (4:3 und 16:9) ändern??
Er hat Windows 7 64 Bit Ultimate (hab ich auch)
und er hat ne HD 5770.

Direkt X8 hat er bei der instalation nicht installiert, da er eh das 10er oben hat.

Bitte um hilfe, danke!!


----------



## Sigma100 (6. September 2011)

Ich hatte das Problem mal bei einem anderen Spiel. Die Lösung war ich hab nachträglich (weiß nicht mehr ob es DirectX7 oder DirectX8) noch mals installiert obwohl ich eigentlich schon DirectX10 drauf hatte. Da haben einfach ein paar Dateien gefehlt von DX8 danach ging alles, vielleicht hilft das dir weiter.

PS: Das spiel is geil


----------



## Bibblson (8. September 2011)

Nur so als kleiner Tipp EE/EEAoC Spielt man über directIP, ihr braucht dafür kein tunngle, wenn ihr noch mit anderen online spielen wollt, downloadet euch Save-EE Lobby.


----------

